
In the Bay Area, technology has gone hand in hand with imperialism for 500 years - edw519
https://www.salon.com/2018/12/09/in-the-bay-area-technology-has-gone-hand-in-hand-with-imperialism-for-500-years/
======
masonic

      n the late 18th century, the newly-arriving Spanish
    

That would make it the last _300_ years, not 500.

The Ohlone hadn't even employed the _wheel_ , let alone other technologies.

